# Spirit of Ishi



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

I put this thread in general discussion but has not recieved a response. 

The bow is a Golden Eagle "Spirit of Ishi" limited edition. This one is number 54. If someone could tell me how many of these bows were commissioned and why were they commissioned. Also, I know value is a pretty relative thing with archery equipment and older equipment doesn't generally hold any value but I would think that a bow like this has got to be fairly rare. What would it be worth to the right collector ??? 

To see pics follow this link to the other thread in general discussion. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=4315972#post4315972 <-----<< clicky


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Great looking bow! I can't help you with any answers. Old recurve and longbows seems to be collectable but I've never met anyone who collected old compounds, the gentleman in the preceding thread the obvious exception. T'wer it mine, I'd hang on to it or donate it to a club for a wall hanger.


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Cool! You said it is #54, do you know how many were made?


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't know how many were made. I would like to know that as well.


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn, that is a beautiful bow. One of the nicest commemoratives Iever saw!!!!!


----------

